# Betta Growth/Age Article with Pics!



## Phoenix777 (May 14, 2017)

(Forgive me if this has already been posted on this site) 

Wonderful article and growth chart with pictures... It helped me a lot because it can be difficult to determine the age of bettas unless you know the exact spawn date. I hope this helps other people too. Enjoy! 

betta fry growth


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

That growth chart does give you an idea how big fry should be. However, don't be discouraged if your fry is growing slower. Fry growth depends on a number of factors; food, water, genetics, and mentality. Often, we can't duplicate the exact conditions to power grow fry evenly. 

In fact, sometimes I am confused by growth rate of fry accidentally siphoned into "waste" buckets. Poor water, smaller container, and not fed, but can grow faster than those I pamper.


----------



## Phoenix777 (May 14, 2017)

indjo said:


> That growth chart does give you an idea how big fry should be. However, don't be discouraged if your fry is growing slower. Fry growth depends on a number of factors; food, water, genetics, and mentality. Often, we can't duplicate the exact conditions to power grow fry evenly.
> 
> In fact, sometimes I am confused by growth rate of fry accidentally siphoned into "waste" buckets. Poor water, smaller container, and not fed, but can grow faster than those I pamper.


Very true! 

Aw...they accidentally get siphoned? 

I'm guesstimating that my boy is 4-6 months old. His fins are not short, but I don't think they are fully developed either. However, his body is still rather small...about 1.5 inches.


----------

